# DVI doesnt work all the time



## sammy61 (Aug 26, 2004)

I hooked up a 942 yesterday to replace my 921 and I’m having a problem.
I have the receiver hooked up to a Samsung DLP set thru the DVI connection.
This has worked fine with the 921. With the 942 it works fine unless I shut the receiver
off for a few minutes. When I turn it back on I get no signal thru the DVI hookup (I use the DVI adaptor) I have to run a check switch, let it down load the program guide again and reboot before the DVI will work again. It will work until I shut the receiver down.
The component output keeps working. I can tell by changing the active input on the TV
Any ideas on this?


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

This is a known problem with the 942. Unfortunately, I haven't heard mention of it being fixed in the pending software release (L225)  

You don't have to go so far as a check switch, though. Switch your Sammy's input to component (so you can see what's going on), and choose Menu-6-8 (HDTV setup) on the 942. Change the resolution and select Okay. Switch your Sammy's input to DVI, and you should now have picture. If you like, change the resolution to what it was before.

Annoying, to be sure, but much less so than performing a check switch.


----------



## sammy61 (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks Moridin..
That is what I’m doing now. I was on the phone with advance tech three times
this weekend for a total of over two hours. They say they have never heard of this
problem and their data base doesn’t show anyone else having the same problem!
They asked the model number of my TV and said they would have to see what they
could fine out and call me back. It will be interesting to see what they come up with or 
if they call me back at all. I guess if I’m THE ONLY one having this problem, it wont be
very high on their “to do list”. It is Very annoying. Thanks again Moridin.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

No problem.

As far as their never having heard of this problem, that's bunk. I had email correspondence with an E* field engineer 4/22 containing--among other things--this very issue.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I have been getting something similar with my 942 that is connected to a Panasonic Projector (through a DVI switchbox). It happens to me when I use my DVI switcher to switch to my media server computer and when I switch back to the 942, no picture. Is this an EDID problem where it is not querying again? The 921 didn't do this so looks like a 942 issue.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Quite possibly. I never had this issue with my 811.


----------



## sammy61 (Aug 26, 2004)

I have been contacted by Dish. They have the model number of my
Samsung DPL and are looking into the issue. That really makes me
feel a lot better. I have been a dish customer for a long time. I guess
they do care about their customers and will try to resolve issues that
come up. In reading other forms, I have found this is NOT an isolated
issue. There are other people saying there receiver loses the sync with
there TV thru DVI when it is turned off. Thanks again to everyone for their help, and
a special thanks to Dish Network..


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

I made a bug report to Mark back in April. Dish confirmed it as an EDID issue. My Sony KV-34XBR960 reports the output of the 942 as 1080i 4x3 and tries to display the picture accordingly. It takes a long time for the picture to lock in when changing inputs, and sometimes it won't lock in at all. All I usually have to do is cycle through the inputs on the TV again. It's #15 on the bug tracking list.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

This is a big issue for people with older projectors as even cycling through the inputs won't fix it. I have something else plugged into the component input so my only option now is doing a reboot on the 942 to get the picture back. Hopefully they will fix this soon, it is the only "non-livable with" gotcha on the 942 to me so far.


----------



## dathead2 (May 17, 2005)

how about using the HDMI output and the supplied HDMI/DVI cable?


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

dathead2 said:


> how about using the HDMI output and the supplied HDMI/DVI cable?


That is what I am using. I got contacted by a software engineer @ Dish about my equipment so it looks like they are gathering the info they need to make a fix to the EDID handling.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

mike_johnson said:


> I made a bug report to Mark back in April. Dish confirmed it as an EDID issue. My Sony KV-34XBR960 reports the output of the 942 as 1080i 4x3 and tries to display the picture accordingly. It takes a long time for the picture to lock in when changing inputs, and sometimes it won't lock in at all. All I usually have to do is cycle through the inputs on the TV again. It's #15 on the bug tracking list.


This appears to have been fixed for me under L225. My TV now says the 942's video is 1080i 16x9 and locks in right away.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

mike_johnson said:


> This appears to have been fixed for me under L225. My TV now says the 942's video is 1080i 16x9 and locks in right away.


Unfortunately I'm not so lucky. I still lose DVI if I turn off my TV and then back on. I _am_ getting additional questions from E* engineers, so hopefully a fix is in the works for 226.


----------



## sammy61 (Aug 26, 2004)

They have contacted me also for information. I looks like they are
really working hard on this issue.


----------



## PhilTN (May 12, 2005)

For what it is worth, the DVI does not work at all with my BenQ 8700+ projector. It worked great with the Voom receiver and I kept it installed along with the component outputs. 

Really, it is not a big deal because Dish doesn't look as good as Voom did and DVI output will not help that issue at all. I saw this thread and wanted to report what I have seen.


----------



## HDjunkie (May 16, 2005)

PhilTN said:


> For what it is worth, the DVI does not work at all with my BenQ 8700+ projector. It worked great with the Voom receiver and I kept it installed along with the component outputs.
> 
> Really, it is not a big deal because Dish doesn't look as good as Voom did and DVI output will not help that issue at all. I saw this thread and wanted to report what I have seen.


First, no offense, but this makes little sense to me.

Blanket statements bother me. Due to the differences in displays, source devices and interconnects, it makes what connection type used a very subjective thing.

Saying the component connection on the 942 gives worse performance than the voom box over DVI, makes no sense, since you say you haven't been able to try DVI with your 942. therefore, how can you say that DVI will not help the PQ?

Have you looked for a firmware update for your projector? It might help the DVI issue. (as will dish addressing the known DVI issues )

Additionally when you switched from the voom box to the Dish box the TV needs to be callibrated for the new input source.

FWIW my 50"Samsung DLP's PQ sucks through component. (any source I've tried) In comparison, DVI is obviously superior.

Whereas my Sony 51" CRT is equally good through component or DVI. As long as it's Properly callibrated and provided the DVI source is good.

Some source devices are better at component than DVI and vice versa. Finding the right combo between connection type between the source and display is the idea.

The same for my IF SP5000 projector, equally good through component or DVI.

* * * * * * * * * *

I love my 942. The *only* problem I see affecting me is the DVI issue. (Dropping out and requiring a resolution change or reboot to regain lock)


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

I tried using the DVI on the 942 using my new AV recievers's switching capabilities and kepts running into the blank screen issue as well. 

This really needs to be fixed SOON as it prevents one from even using DVI


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

While I agree that this needs to be fixed soon because it's horribly annoying (an aggregate button-press count of 27 spread across two remotes to get DVI to lock, in my case), it by no means _prevents_ my using DVI.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Upon further checking this is_ not _ fixed for me, but it is different. What changed is before L225, my TV always reported the 942's video as "1080i 4x3" no matter what channel I was tuned to. After L225, my TV reports that HD channels are "1080i 16x9" and SD channels are "1080i 4x3". I've passed all of this along to Dish via e-mail:

If my 942 is tuned to a SD channel, my TV says the video is "1080i 4x3". I still have issues as stated below, if the 942 is on a SD channel.

Technically, on an SD channel, the 942 is still outputting a full 16x9 picture. The 942 adds the black or gray sidebars to the 4x3 SD picture to fill the 16x9 screen. That is what I have set it for in the HDTV Setup screen. From what I've read there is no valid "1080i 4x3" video format. 1080i is always 16x9. I believe this is why my TV has some trouble with this.

In my opinion, the 942 should identify all video as what the settings in the HDTV Setup are set to. In my case 1080i 16x9. Does that make sense? The 942 acts as a scaler and converts all video to a single format - as set in the HDTV setup. The EDID should pass through what that setting is and only change if the HDTV Setup settings are changed.
===========
Problem description from L224 and before:
* My TV is a Sony KD-34XBR960 CRT HDTV set with an HDMI port. 
* My 942 is connected to the TV with a true HDMI-to-HDMI cable. (Not the cable and adapter included with the unit.) 
* The 942 is set up for 1080i and 16x9. 
* My TV displays an info banner on the screen when I change inputs. It will indicate what type of signal is connected. (i.e.: NTSC, 480p 4x3, 1080i 16x9, etc.) When I select the HDMI input the 942 is on, the banner says "1080i 4x3" and the TV displays a 4x3 black raster for a really long time around 4 seconds). Then, usually, normal 16x9 video from the 942 is displayed. 
* If the 942 is connected to my TV with component, the banner says "1080i 16x9" and video locks right away. 
* When my 811 is connected to my TV using either DVI-to-HDMI or component, the banner says "1080i 16x9". 
* Occasionally, the TV will not lock to the 942's video and a black 4x3 raster is displayed. Cycling the TV through the inputs corrects this. 
* Occasionally, the TV will not lock and screen of what looks like grey static is displayed. Like a digital signal is being displayed as analog. Again. Cycling inputs on the TV fixes it. 
* Occasionally, when the 942 is tuned to a SD channel and I change the inputs on my TV, the picture will lock in and the 4x3 picture is stretched to fill the screen. Changing channels on the 942, or cycling inputs on the TV will fix it. This stretch happens in the TV. 
* I only see this problem when changing inputs on my TV. It does not occur when changing channels on the 942. Once my TV decides what format the 942 is outputting, everything works just fine.


----------



## PhilTN (May 12, 2005)

HD Junkie,

"First, no offense, but this makes little sense to me."

No offense taken. IT is subjective and My opinion is bound to get someone else's "hackles" up. While Voom was in operation, we could have broken out test equipment to measure and discover, beyond what the eye/brain registers, what the difference is between the two. Even Discovery HD theater looked better on Voom with component out on my PJ then it looks with component on Dish with the 942; Not just the Voom original channels. Since the PJ maintains seperate settings between all it's sources, it is possible for them to be different. I agree with you, my PJ does need to be recalibrated to the new source in both modes, Your Point is well taken. If/When I get the DVI working, I will do just that.

The first time I learned how to properly adjust my old 35" 4:3 for NTSC standard, I didn't like it. It was "too dark" and looked "too soft" with the noise inducing sharpness control turned down. Over time, I liked it better - especially while watching movies. Maybe this is one of those things. I didn't like switching from full bandwidth, analog NTSC feeds off C-Band to compressed digital SD channels on Voom at first either. This is Because I still remember how good 'ol analog C-band looked in comparison.


----------



## sammy61 (Aug 26, 2004)

sampatterson said:


> That is what I am using. I got contacted by a software engineer @ Dish about my equipment so it looks like they are gathering the info they need to make a fix to the EDID handling.


Have you had anymore contact with them Sampatterson? I haven't in the last week. I really hope they get this fixed soon!


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

sammy61 said:


> Have you had anymore contact with them Sampatterson? I haven't in the last week. I really hope they get this fixed soon!


Yes, I got contacted over the weekend, and sent additional information to them on Monday/Tuesday.

I think they are working on it based on the follow-up they have done. It may be a hard one to track down as it is not happening on alot of different devices. In my case I have an installation upstairs with a DVI switch and Projector, and I have another downstairs with a DVI switcher and a Plasma. The one upstairs shows the problem, the one downstairs works fine. Same switch boxes but different displays. Both displays and switch boxes are HDCP complaint.


----------



## sammy61 (Aug 26, 2004)

sampatterson said:


> Yes, I got contacted over the weekend, and sent additional information to them on Monday/Tuesday.QUOTE]
> 
> OK, Thanks for the responce. I'm not using any switches so maybe they are focusing on that aspect of the problem.


----------



## cschang (Apr 18, 2005)

FWIW, my 942 is hooked up to my Epson Livingstation via DVI (720p) and I have no issues at all.


----------



## sammy61 (Aug 26, 2004)

sampatterson said:


> Yes, I got contacted over the weekend, and sent additional information to them on Monday/Tuesday.
> 
> I think they are working on it based on the follow-up they have done. It may be a hard one to track down as it is not happening on alot of different devices. In my case I have an installation upstairs with a DVI switch and Projector, and I have another downstairs with a DVI switcher and a Plasma. The one upstairs shows the problem, the one downstairs works fine. Same switch boxes but different displays. Both displays and switch boxes are HDCP complaint.


 Sampatterson,
Have you heard anything from Dish in the last two weeks about this?


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

sammy61 said:


> Sampatterson,
> Have you heard anything from Dish in the last two weeks about this?


Nothing lately


----------



## zeekle (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi new member here and new Dishnetwork customer (as of today) I just got my 942 installed today and I am having the same problem with My JVC HD-52Z575. I am short of Component Video Inputs so I really want to use the DVI connection if at all possible. 

If I shut off my TV and later turn it on the DVI does not work. The only way I have been able to fix it is to completely unplug the 942 and plug it back in. Looks like theres no fix for this yet. 

Should I call in a trouble ticket or just deal with it till theres a software update?

Thanks


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Go ahead and call in the ticket so that they have a record of the television model.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Any reported problems with DVI input to Sony KV-34XBR910? I noted the exception for the later 960, but wonder if this also affects my 'old' Sony? Am in process of communicating with "executive office" to lease 942. Thanks.


----------



## zeekle (Jun 18, 2005)

still no word from them about this although for a while I was getting called nightly about it. I hope they do something soon..


----------



## HDTV55 (May 9, 2003)

I sure wish they would get this DVI issue fixed!
It seems like they just hope its not brought up anymore so
they don't have to fix it. I called customer support and they
said they don't show any issue with the 942 and the DVI output!! :nono2:


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

HDTV55 said:


> I sure wish they would get this DVI issue fixed!
> It seems like they just hope its not brought up anymore so
> they don't have to fix it. I called customer support and they
> said they don't show any issue with the 942 and the DVI output!! :nono2:


Maybe they're being pedantic, since the 942 has an HDMI output, not a DVI output; wouldn't surprise me. FWIW, I also had this problem until recently. I added a Gefen HDMI switch to my HT setup, and the problem went away for me.


----------



## jstew9 (Sep 15, 2005)

Moridin said:


> FWIW, I also had this problem until recently. I added a Gefen HDMI switch to my HT setup, and the problem went away for me.


Interesting, I have the exact opposite issue.

When I connect my 942 directly to my projector the image is wonderful, and consistent. However when I attempt to connect through my new Gefen HDMI switch I run into the issues mentioned by others above -- mainly that the only way I can get an image is if I reboot the system with the project and switch on already. As soon as I turn off the 942 or switch inputs no more picture. Interestingly the work around some posters mentioned above (namely, swap to components and set a different resolution) does not work in the case of the switch, I have to cycle the power.

A very annoying circumstance to be sure -- so much so that I am considering returning the switch and running either the 942 or my dvd player through components. Not the end of the world right now, but HD-DVD down the road will make that a difficult decision if a switch is still not viable.

BTW.. when I called both Dish and Gefen about the issue neither had ever heard of the problem. Gefen suggested either a shorter HDMI cord or a HDMI single booster. Dish had no idea at all.


----------



## ronstan (Oct 28, 2004)

I have a Panny plasma hooked to a gefen hdmi switcher and have the same problem. Turning it off or a soft reset is the only way I can resolve this problem.

I also have a 921 hooked up to the same hdmi switcher and have the same problem, but not as often. I can't believe I'm saying that the 921 is better at doing anything!

This problem goes back to May. Hey Dish...how about some answers??

Ron C


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Anyone having any problems with straight hdmi to hdmi hookup. I have a new plazma tv and cannot get it to work. The component works but not the hdmi.


----------

